# carving tools



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

someone recommended that i get some gouges....
5 20
5 16
5 12
5 8
For all you carvers out there, is this all i need to get started? I was thinking i need a v tool also. If so what size is a good general purpose tool?
Thanks
Austin


----------

